# Where do People from U.S get together Lagos ?



## jorgemac23 (Feb 26, 2008)

*HI everybody

Does anyone know if there are any places preferably in Lagos or Portimao where people that lived in America get together ?

Thanks 

jorgemac23*


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

No, but I would be interested in the answer as well. Especially, if the people have children.
Cheers,
Jan (Lagoa)


----------



## Ann Hansen (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,
Lazyjacks Bar on the Marina de Lagos is a good place to meet people from most places. I have met Americans and Canadians in the Bar. Thursday is a good night as it has an open Mic night and you get people just dropping in to have a turn on the Mic.
Great food, Happy hour from 6pm till 8pm meal and a large Beer €6.50 not bad!!


----------



## Ann Hansen (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,
I have met people from all over the place at Lazyjacks Bar on the Lagos Marina.
Last Summer an American Guy was there helping out. A friend of the family and I think he is coming back this Summer.
Thursday is a great night as they have open mic night so loads of people going there stuff, just joining in.
Do you play an instrument or sing?
Ann


----------

